

The cost of scientific publishing - twog
http://blog.banyan.co/the-cost-of-scientific-publishing/

======
schrodingersCat
Great infographic, but it doesn't address the fact that these publishing
houses are actively lobbying to prevent open access. Furthermore, the open
access requirement for NIH funded work was legislated away for a few years.
This problem runs deep

